
China stocks hit hard, rest of world shrugs - tokenadult
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/11/27/us-global-markets-idUSKBN0TG02420151127#2Ha5wPmaTAoitcaP.97
======
hebdo
Calling a 5% change in the Shanghai Composite index a "hard hit" is an
overstatement, given what has been happening there over the last months
(particularly April-September).

~~~
ppyil
Well it is the biggest drop single day drop since the larger losses in
June/July so I think that it is justified in calling it a hard hit.

------
goodcanadian
Well, the American holiday might have something to do with the lack of
response in U.S. markets. I suspect that this also indicates a lack of
"reality" in the Chinese stock markets. The Chinese economy is fairly strongly
integrated with the rest of the world, but the Chinese markets don't reflect
the economy as well as they could. Which is to say, the economic decline has
been visible for a while and only now are the Chinese markets catching up.

